# Misting System ideas for my enclosure



## Domenic (Jul 5, 2017)

Hi everyone! 
I'm new to the forum, so first off i'd just like to say thank you for having me! 
So i've been looking in to using a misting system for my Black and white tegus enclosure instead of misting twice a day. I've looked in to mistking and exo terra and everywhere i look seems to have the same reviews about how the nozzles clog up fairly regularly. I'm thinking about doing a custom system, but i'm having a hard time finding good nozzles. 
I'm curious if anyone has done a custom system and if so, where did they find the supplies? Also, if anyone here has used mistking or any of those other systems, what has your experience been with their equipment and have you had any issues? 

Thank you all in advance!!!
Domenic & Betty


----------



## Donnie25 (Jul 6, 2017)

Hi I use mistking and know a lot of people that do. I've never once heard someone say that they clog? If you're using distilled or RO that should not be a problem. I'll be using the mistking hygrostat for my future tegu enclosure personally.


----------



## Walter1 (Jul 24, 2017)

Hi Domenic. Welcome. Lots of good info here. Mine are kept outside, so I can't help with this question.


----------

